# Legally watch movies online



## Blondbiddy (16 Aug 2010)

How can I watch movies online legally?


----------



## sustanon (17 Aug 2010)

can you access netflix in Ireland?


----------



## tiger (17 Aug 2010)

You can rent or buy movied from itunes in Ireland.
[broken link removed]
(You don't need a mac or an ipod, the itunes SW is free to download)


----------



## schmile (17 Aug 2010)

tiger said:


> You can rent or buy movied from itunes in Ireland.
> [broken link removed]
> (You don't need a mac or an ipod, the itunes SW is free to download)




A word of warning about this. While the quality of the movies is great the file size is also very very very great. Some are over 1gb with many just under so it takes a while for them to download


----------



## tiger (17 Aug 2010)

Yes, but you don't have to wait for it to finish downloading before starting to watch.


----------



## mjpd (7 Mar 2011)

tiger said:


> You can rent or buy movied from itunes in Ireland.
> 
> (You don't need a mac or an ipod, the itunes SW is free to download)



A friend recently downloaded a movie from Apple and the video and audio was out of sync and jumpy...she contacted Apple and hasn't received any reply. She is quite annoyed


----------

